# Sticky  Anyone with front diff issues, look here.



## primetime1267

Hey guys,
While searching for parts to rebuild my front diff on the 06 Sportsman 500 I stumbled across this thread. You can use John Deere front diff parts in our diffs for only a fraction of the price compared to buying your stuff from Polaris.

I hope you guys don't mind me linking over to highlifter, but there is some excellent info in this couple year old long ongoing thread.

http://forum.highlifter.com/john-deere-front-diff-parts-work-m1942879.aspx

*John Deere part Numbers*

MIA 10667 Cage (includes H-springs & Armature plate) 
MIA 10666 Roller Kit (all the rollers for the cage) 
MIA 10654 Seal Kit (the main seals and o-rings for the front diff) 
MIA 10663 Thrust Bearing (small bearing/washer)


----------



## phreebsd

Good info for sure.


----------



## canntfly

Why wouldn`t this be stickied? Good info as I just ordered all these parts to fix my machine


----------



## Polaris425

Stuck


----------

